# calls



## oconeeboy1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

anyone got any preferences on calls?


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 5, 2011)

Any call made by Clent @ FowlFieldCalls.com


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Jul 5, 2011)

Haydels DR-85


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 5, 2011)

*X2 x2 x2*



CUT-EM CURT said:


> Haydels DR-85


 X2 X2 X2


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 5, 2011)

fine:


----------



## florida boy (Jul 5, 2011)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> Haydels DR-85



Yep

and mallardtone makes a good easy call also .


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 5, 2011)

RNT or cutdown Olt.


----------



## backwater labs (Jul 5, 2011)

Kritter Getter. He is coming out with a camo dipped line. Can't beat them for price and sound.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 5, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Any call made by Clent @ FowlFieldCalls.com



X2
Larry


----------



## p_foster07 (Jul 14, 2011)

rnt and any call of clents


----------



## meckardt (Jul 14, 2011)

Gotta go with JJ Lares myself


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 14, 2011)

Use mainly Duck Commander calls. Got a few others spread around from time to time.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 14, 2011)

I like several of Buck Gardner's duck and goose calls:  The acrylic Buck Brush and Tall Timber are on my lanyard. Also have one of his (now discontinued) acrylic Canada Hammers. Great, loud field call for giant Canadas. 

As for cheap calls that sound REALLY good, the Hunters' Specialties Bill Collector single reed is UNBELIEVABLY ducky.... I had mallards turning cartwheels in the air to come back to it this season, and it's about 20 bucks.  They redesigned the barrel; mine is one of the old blue ones that is skinnier.

I like Duck Commander calls too...nobody will ever win a contest on one, unless the contest is piling up mallard carcasses...most are quiet and really ducky and easy to blow-- they are perhaps the best beginner calls on the market, along with the Haydel DR-85.  

Haydel also has a brand new big barreled cut down double reed that sounds pretty awesome...takes more air to run than the DR-85 but not much, and the sound is big and bossy.

More than the big names though, I like collecting calls from regional callmakers....then you have calls nobody else in your area might be using.

For example, I have several duck and goose calls from Glynn Scobey out of TN (RIP, brother) that are beautiful, functional artworks that fool the heck out of waterfowl, particularly his Magnum Short Reed in Cocobolo.

I also have an acrylic duck call from KES Waterfowlers in OH.  These guys make a nice call for not much money, and they sound really great.  Mine, the Snub Nose, is a cool little meat double reed.

My advice is go to a show, try them out, and if you like one, get it!!!  Also if you are on the fence, try to buy from a regional callmaker to keep the little guys going, or buy from Buck Gardner if you want to buy from a big call company--he runs his company like a family and their customer service is out of this world.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 14, 2011)

Clents calls, and Haydels DR85. Also the Quackheads are good calls for the money.  And Buck Gardner. But my Fowlfield Customs are the best.


----------



## stobhunter58 (Jul 14, 2011)

*zink*

I like Fred Zinks calls, the plastic models not the $150 acrylics.  But you cant go wrong with the DC cut down or Buck Gardners Tall Timber.  I like soft/raspy calls, and those will bring em in!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 15, 2011)

Homewrecker by Gander Valley .......my favorite call!
www.gandervalleycustomcalls.com/sound.htm


----------



## kwil13 (Jul 15, 2011)

GSURugger said:


> RNT or cutdown Olt.


----------



## nrohrbach (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been running several as a part of a project this summer, reviewing some of the best calls you may have never heard of. My top 3 thus far:

Goey Hunting Calls
Killer Kallz
Mayday Custom Calls

in no particular order


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 17, 2011)

nrohrbach said:


> I've been running several as a part of a project this summer, reviewing some of the best calls you may have never heard of. My top 3 thus far:
> 
> Goey Hunting Calls
> Killer Kallz
> ...



I tried Goey calls for the first time yesterday.  Their duck AND goose calls are surefire winners.  A bit pricey, but DANG do they ever sound good....


----------



## JDavenport57 (Jul 17, 2011)

Never can go wrong with a RNT


----------



## Triple BB (Jul 17, 2011)

Rich. N. Tone.... plain and simple. The best call available. Great for competition style calling and also a superb meat call. Butch Richenback is a genius. I have owned a daisy cutter, an original, and an MVP and probably will never by any other kind. Also, they are coming out with a double reed call that looks pretty sweet!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 18, 2011)

Triple BB said:


> Rich. N. Tone.... plain and simple. The best call available. Great for competition style calling and also a superb meat call. Butch Richenback is a genius. I have owned a daisy cutter, an original, and an MVP and probably will never by any other kind. Also, they are coming out with a double reed call that looks pretty sweet!



They also are making a cut down style call. Dunno if it is available yet but I got to try one a couple days ago.  It is loud and raspy, just like it ought to be....barkin orders all over the place


----------



## Vmarsh (Jul 18, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> Dunno if it is available yet but I got to try one a couple days ago.



it is available through bass pro and rich n tones site.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 18, 2011)

COME TO THE BLAST..I WILL HAVE 2 FOR SALE..a signed "MVP" by BUTCH ... and a short barrel..


----------



## stowe (Jul 18, 2011)

backwater labs said:


> Kritter Getter. He is coming out with a camo dipped line. Can't beat them for price and sound.


 Come On Man?


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Jul 18, 2011)

backwater labs said:


> Kritter Getter. He is coming out with a camo dipped line. Can't beat them for price and sound.



This is true. If you have not tried there calls they are something to look into. Wood duck call has a GREAT sound. Better then the DuckCommander I think.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 18, 2011)

Triple BB said:


> Rich. N. Tone.... plain and simple. The best call available. Great for competition style calling and also a superb meat call. Butch Richenback is a genius. I have owned a daisy cutter, an original, and an MVP and probably will never by any other kind. Also, they are coming out with a double reed call that looks pretty sweet!



RNT'S calls are nice and Butch is a good man but there calls do not rule the timber. Alot of the guys that call for RNT blow Olt's in the timber.


----------



## labsnducks (Jul 18, 2011)

Anybody have any experience with ducklander calls?


----------



## stowe (Jul 18, 2011)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> This is true. If you have not tried there calls they are something to look into. Wood duck call has a GREAT sound. Better then the DuckCommander I think.


 Come On Man?


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Jul 19, 2011)

stowe said:


> Come On Man?



Do you not like the calls?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 19, 2011)

bread and butter calls


----------



## schoolie (Jul 19, 2011)

ECHO CALLS are tops!


----------



## nrohrbach (Jul 19, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> I tried Goey calls for the first time yesterday.  Their duck AND goose calls are surefire winners.  A bit pricey, but DANG do they ever sound good....



You meet them up at the waterfowler's boot camp? I wanted to try and get up there to hang with them and the guys from Kruger Farms, but was coming back from Vegas from ICAST, big fishing trade show. Did they have their new t-shirts there? "Better than corn" I've got to order one of those!


----------



## Boomer17 (Jul 19, 2011)

I love my RNT's. Ive got the Timbre in Cocabola, Short Barrel in Burnt Bois d arc, and the Daisey Cutter in Acrylic. I have been wanting to try Hobo out because ive heard good things.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 19, 2011)

nrohrbach said:


> You meet them up at the waterfowler's boot camp? I wanted to try and get up there to hang with them and the guys from Kruger Farms, but was coming back from Vegas from ICAST, big fishing trade show. Did they have their new t-shirts there? "Better than corn" I've got to order one of those!



I did meet them there.  They make a nice hunting short reed goose call out of all diamondwood, and their single reed duck call is awesome.

Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 19, 2011)

GSURugger said:


> bread and butter calls



That's my bread and butter. After we get to hole in woods will break out RNT about 5:00 am and let everyone around hear good hail calls. After everyone around compliments my good hail calls for some reason they normally move. Then you  break out the butter. So i guess every call has it's place no matter who made it.


----------



## stowe (Jul 19, 2011)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Do you not like the calls?


 Do your research


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 19, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> That's my bread and butter. After we get to hole in woods will break out RNT about 5:00 am and let everyone around hear good hail calls. After everyone around compliments my good hail calls for some reason they normally move. Then you  break out the butter. So i guess every call has it's place no matter who made it.




   AND !!!!


----------



## LipRip'r (Jul 20, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> That's my bread and butter. After we get to hole in woods will break out RNT about 5:00 am and let everyone around hear good hail calls. After everyone around compliments my good hail calls for some reason they normally move. Then you  break out the butter. So i guess every call has it's place no matter who made it.



Awesome!


----------



## levi5002 (Jul 21, 2011)

RNT duck calls, and Foiles goose calls. May even recommend a grounds call too


----------



## Drake1807 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have to go with HOBO myself.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jul 24, 2011)

labsnducks said:


> Anybody have any experience with ducklander calls?



One of the fellas i used to hunt with had a ducklander troublemaker that sounded good. i looked at there site to try and order one but im thinking they stopped making everything because all calls are out of order


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jul 24, 2011)

RNT SB And Old Style


----------

